# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Do snakes fart?

## MelissaFlipski

I was holding Mr. Snake last night, and he was slithering up and over my finger.  This was putting some pressure on his belly, similar to a massage, and when my finger was 3/4 the way down his body, maybe slightly more, I heard a small pop.

Did he fart?  Or did I participate in snake chiropractics?  I didn't actually smell anything... but he did do a small poop between last night and this morning.

Just trying to keep it lively, folks.     :Wink:

----------


## Kennyxemerson

hahahahahahahahahahaha

good question  :Very Happy: 

maybe he/she was hissing?

----------


## invadertoast

I witnessed my first snake fart a couple years ago while I had my bp in the bathtub for a soak  She stretched way out, got into "periscope" mode and lifted her tail up at the same time.... alot of bubbles and a very loud fart followed. I almost died laughing!

----------

americangypsy (07-20-2010),_CatandDiallo_ (07-12-2011),CherryPython (03-22-2012),Paradox (08-04-2009),_purplemuffin_ (02-11-2011),SoFarAway (09-10-2011)

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> maybe he/she was hissing?


Nah, not a hiss.  A small pop.  Like a fart or a rib cracking.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I witnessed my first snake fart a couple years ago while I had my bp in the bathtub for a soak  She stretched way out, got into "periscope" mode and lifted her tail up at the same time.... alot of bubbles and a very loud fart followed. I almost died laughing!


Wow!  That would've won the ATV $100K.  Too bad you didn't get it on tape.  Surely, a moment you will never forget.

----------


## krazi0469

> Nah, not a hiss.  A small pop.  Like a fart or a rib cracking.


    could it have been part of his food??? b/c that happend to me once... about 1 or 2 days after i fed mine
... i did the same thing you did... and i felt a pop... i dont know but it was werid

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> could it have been part of his food??? b/c that happend to me once... about 1 or 2 days after i fed mine
> ... i did the same thing you did... and i felt a pop... i dont know but it was werid


There did seem to be a tiny (slightly larger than a pea) bump in him near that spot.  But he had eaten 96 hours or more before.  Maybe...?

----------


## MarkS

But, snakes don't even have a finger to pull.   :Fart:  :Fart:  :Fart:  :Fart:  :Fart:

----------

americangypsy (07-20-2010),CeLLLLL (06-07-2010),CherryPython (03-22-2012),jwill226 (10-05-2013),monty's dad (02-06-2009),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-04-2011)

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Yes, it's true... mine did it when I was soaking him once!

I didn't really hear much (kind of muffled from being underwater), but there were some bubbles!  I didn't really take a whiff either!   :Surprised:

----------


## Hammo

When Nap farts, it wakes me up at night. He'll do it 2 or 3 times too, And he doesn't even poop. Hahaha.

----------


## panthercz

My pinstripe farted while I was cleaning out her tub about a month ago and it was unreal how loud it was, louder than the majority of fake movie farts out there!  She stretched all the way out and lifted her tail slightly and it was the most vulgar, disgusting sounding one at that.  :eek:

----------


## Ladydragon

> But, snakes don't even have a finger to pull.


heh no finger, just a tail.  

But Im laughing at all the fun things I have to look forward to when i get my bp's.  I can't wait.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lillyorchid

YES they do indeed fart. Some really make some horrible and nasty sounding farts... I'm glad I do not had a burm or a retic!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Audible noises?  Wow, we're too green to have experienced that.  Uh, can't wait?

----------


## killerkid57

> YES they do indeed fart. Some really make some horrible and nasty sounding farts... I'm glad I do not had a burm or a retic!


omg that would sortove suck if you all alone with 100 farting retics and burms full grown

----------

bkielt (03-26-2013)

----------


## Kara

> I'm glad I do not had a burm or a retic!


Hell yeah you are!   :eek:   :eek:  First time I heard a retic fart I thought someone had exploded or something!

----------


## bait4snake

> I witnessed my first snake fart a couple years ago while I had my bp in the bathtub for a soak  She stretched way out, got into "periscope" mode and lifted her tail up at the same time.... alot of bubbles and a very loud fart followed. I almost died laughing!


Same thing happened w/ a burm I had!

Freakin hilarious!

He just looked at me and I could swear I heard him say, "Dude, it was the dog."

----------

Rasmus Skaaning (01-03-2010),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-04-2011)

----------


## frankykeno

Yep and a 6 foot plus BCI farts loud enough to rattle the windows let me tell ya LOL.  First time I heard it I was home alone, it was night time and I thought for a moment..."omg I have a burglar in the house! and he's got BAD GAS!!!!!"  Nope just one big snake that shortly thereafter left me a pretty impressive mess to scoop up.  :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

My snake just farted late last night! Weird...

----------


## MelissaFlipski

This all started with the lower belly rub Mr. Snake got the other night, during which I heard the pop and asked the question.  The next morning, he had left me a small poop.

Well, last night, I gave him some serious belly rubbing; he seemed to enjoy it.  Then I stopped, thinking, I don't want him to actually poo on _me_.  Well, this morning, I awoke to a *gigantic* poo in his nice, new water dish.  Thanks, buddy.

So if anyone out there has a snake with constipation, give me a holler, I'll walk you through the massage procedure.    :Very Happy:  

By the way, now that I've seen this (it was the first poo in his water), hand washing is in full force and NO kissing!  I am now a true believer.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Hell yeah you are!   :eek:   :eek:  First time I heard a retic fart I thought someone had exploded or something!


And that my friends is the bottom line.

LOL

----------


## Seneschal

*dies laughing* Oh god this is the funniest thing I have seen in a LONG time!!! Even my mom (not a big fan of the snakes) was laughing. I feel a bit left out, having never heard my snakes fart...

----------


## Thunder Kat

I am soooooooo glad you posted this thread cause I thought I was going crazy.  Clair will fart when I hold her and every time my hubby hold's her she poops on him. :sploosh:

----------


## myreptiles

I don't know? But my ribs are cracking from laughing! Thank you!!! :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Glad you all enjoyed it.    :Smile:

----------


## PythonWallace

I can't believe this thread is still floating. I was shocked when it stayed on the front page for more than a simple "yes".   :Smile:

----------


## cassandra

> I can't believe this thread is still floating. I was shocked when it stayed on the front page for more than a simple "yes".


Snake farts are important. /nod

Thankfully, we haven't witnessed Lourdes fart yet...but Cleo has tooted a couple of times. The best time was I had just turned to look at her in her vivarium. She looked at me and let one rip.

*pfft!*
"That's what I think of YOU, mommy."

I love snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ocassionally, I hear a puff of air and am not sure if it's a fart or a mini-hiss.   :Smile:

----------


## Lucero87

I heard my snake fart for the first time like 2 days ago when it pooped...it was like a 15 second fart lol

----------


## 2kdime

Not sure what it is. But after my blood python eats. He let's out a burp. Could be a fart. Who knows. He does it occasionaly. No smell though.

----------


## Kathleen

My BP is making some gassy noises as I type this... it's a baby so they're rather squeaky... LOL.  :Surprised:

----------


## Patrick Long

i think everything that has an anus, creates gas in the intestines, so its only natural for gas to collect and either realease at one time, or dispurse slowly, like a leak.

----------

cblocker (03-08-2010)

----------


## Ladydragon

well I can happily vote here and say  Yes they do fart.  a week after I had gotten Goliath I was holding him and I didn't hear anything but suddenly there was the smell..  I had to laugh because it caught me off guard.  lol he was quiet but deadly!!!

----------


## jdmls88



----------

_RR - Mackenzie_ (06-12-2010)

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> i think everything that has an anus, creates gas in the intestines, so its only natural for gas to collect and either realease at one time, or dispurse slowly, like a leak.


So eloquently put.

Jdmls88, I'm afraid, farts are like ghosts; they don't photograph well.

----------


## Ginevive

Unless you're my ex boyfriend, who used to light his farts on fire!
Do snakes fart? Yes. Is it loud and scary sometimes? Yes!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Unless you're my ex boyfriend, who used to light his farts on fire!
> Do snakes fart? Yes. Is it loud and scary sometimes? Yes!


Wow!  I wonder what other marvels your ex could do.   :Very Happy:

----------


## bearhart

I've heard the stories and they are always the same: Snakes fart and its LOUD.

But I've never heard it.  Must be something in the diet.  Maybe it has to do with what the feeders were fed..??

----------


## littleindiangirl

omg, when our snakes fart, it wakes us up from a dead sleep! sometimes it sounds juicy, sometimes it sounds like a horse chuffing sound, (i dont know the technical term). But yes, loud and sometimes scary.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> omg, when our snakes fart, it wakes us up from a dead sleep! sometimes it sounds juicy, sometimes it sounds like a horse chuffing sound, (i dont know the technical term). But yes, loud and sometimes scary.


Yikes!  I better look in your gallery and see what kind of snakes you have!   :ROFL:

----------


## frankykeno

Amazing what you find through Google Images.  :Very Happy: 

http://photos2.flickr.com/1640456_0955904d35.jpg

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Amazing what you find through Google Images. 
> 
> http://photos2.flickr.com/1640456_0955904d35.jpg


Wow!  Thanks for sharing.  HILARIOUS!!!

----------


## FL0OD

I could not tell you whether they do or not but if you ask my wife she would tell you they do.  I always blame them.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (08-04-2011)

----------


## reptile3

:Good Job: now that is hilarious!

----------


## JASBALLS

I dont know if My snakes fart. But I just did!!  :Embarassed:

----------

M&H (06-18-2012)

----------


## bait4snake

Yes, they do.  Just put them in a warm tub of water... eventually you'll see and hear.  It's actually pretty funny when you see a 10ft burmese looking at you and then you see a trail of bubbles coming from their... tail.

It's like they're saying, "The rat did it..."

----------


## WurmGuy

I keep Burms ... farts are not funny  :Surprised:

----------


## BOBO--73

I know this an old thread, but i'm really glad i found it today!! The other day while waiting for my shipment of frozen feeders to arrive I was forced to go and buy Darla, my female normal a rat. I had to get her the smallest one they had. It was still pretty big. Well that was 6 days ago. and yestarday she started out of her hide finally. I noticed however that she was still really thick from her middle to her vent, and right after her vent, she got back to little. Almost like at a 75 -90 degree angle. I thought " wow she's really going to crap any moment!" so today, nothing. I was in the middle of switching out her temp gauges to digitals from analogs when i heard what sounded like a little fart or burp. she was just looking at me like" My God man please do something before i explode!!" So i put her in a bath. In an instant, she started swimming for about 5 seconds and then suddenly stopped at which time she let out a big burst of wet bubbles along with urites and then a little turd! :Dancin' Banana:  I put her back in her terraruim and within an hour she crapped! so I will say YES they DO fart. long story I know.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

My Violaine (snow corn) is an abyssmal farter. 

I am hyper attuned to her gas. I can hear it before it comes out, and I have lightning reflexes that can untangle her, and point her vent floorward at a 60% angle (to prevent splashing).

She loves a good gas passing and seems to really enjoy projectile defecation as a hobby as well.

Bruce

----------


## Smith285

I've heard mine poop before  :Embarassed:

----------


## dc4teg

thats wonderful

----------


## cassandra

> She loves a good gas passing and seems to really enjoy projectile defecation as a hobby as well.


Corns are vicious projectile defecators, aren't they?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ArachnoLady

I too found this thread. I know its a funny subject but I heard my ball pythons break wind. I thought it was my imagination but I am glad this thread was started! Now I know I am not nuts! :Taz:

----------


## candyman88

i never hear my snake fart but i did hear him breath a few times.do did my wife

----------


## Bloodsong

If you hear an occasional "puff" when it is breathing it may be possible RI. Get that animal to a vet if this is something that happens more than once or twice in a month!

Bloodsong

----------


## southb

Well mine do fart but only while pooping.....at least thats the only time I do hear it.  Heck they might have a fart party every morning at 3am!

----------


## skaplan86

without any sort of photo, video, or even audio recording... I call shenanigans... i think everybody just wants to be part of the "my snakes fart" bandwagon... This is not meant to offend anybody, but i want proof!

----------

The Beast (05-10-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> without any sort of photo, video, or even audio recording... I call shenanigans... i think everybody just wants to be part of the "my snakes fart" bandwagon... This is not meant to offend anybody, but i want proof!


I haven't heard anyone 'call shenanigans' since 3rd grade.

Yes snakes fart. If an animal has an external vent/rectum, the buildup of air has a possibility of making a sound.
Even if it didn't sound, it would still have natural gas release from it's system. Therefore, a fart.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Corns are vicious projectile defecators, aren't they?


They have many skills and this is just part of the artichoke that is a corn... layer after layer after interesting layer.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> without any sort of photo, video, or even audio recording... I call shenanigans... i think everybody just wants to be part of the "my snakes fart" bandwagon... This is not meant to offend anybody, but i want proof!


You are calling shenanigans on snake farts? 

How many snakes have you held when they decided to lose the sausage butt on ya? I will assume not many... unless I get audio or video footage and signed declarations to prove otherwise. And throw in a criminal records check and a signed affidavidat (sp?) of some sort so that it looks kind of official like.  :Smile: 

I would be more interested in video footage of a snake burping!

----------


## Shadera

Call me the Thread Necromancer.   :Very Happy: 

Had to bring this back up, because I'm dying laughing right now.  I got to experience this firsthand tonight and it scared the beejeezus outta me.

I went down into the basement to clean out one of the rat racks.  Had my _noise canceling_ headphones on and was listening to an audiobook.  I get down there, am wrist deep in the first tub of dirty rat bedding, and I hear this explosion.  Over my book!  Thinking someone must have crashed a car into my house, I whip off the headphones.  Geez, I still hear it.  It sounds like someone's strangling or gagging or something that's gotta be ugly..  And it's getting louder!

I follow the sound and pinpoint the rack it's coming from.  Bending down, I look through the tub until I see movement.  It's a little '07 normal female, all stretched out with her tail up.  The whole incident probably lasted 30 seconds to a minute, and there was a tiny bit of poo.  From the sound of it, I expected the walls of the entire tub - nay the entire RACK - to be covered in poo.  I got lucky this time I guess.  It really sounded like it should have been a wet one.

Me being the juvenile I am, nearly peed myself laughing.  I always enjoy a laugh at a good fart.  I just wish I'd managed to catch that sucker on tape!

Yes Virginia, snakes DO fart.

----------

M&H (06-18-2012)

----------


## stratus_020202

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  ^^^

Same thing happened to me, only my female was sitting on my lap. I spent 20 min, trying to figure out if she *went* on me. lol. Didn't find anything, but i sure felt it.

----------


## Clementine_3

I have yet to hear either of my snakes fart but I can say, without a doubt, that a tortoise can fart like no one's business!  Dear Lord in heaven can a tortoise fart!  I truly thought I was going to need a back hoe to clean up after that noise and head pulling in but there was nothing there...well, nothing but a truly happy looking little tortoise face.  I swear it, he looked rather pleased with himself for his ear-deafening effort.

----------


## Ben Biscy

farts are like snakes.... the bigger the better, lol.

and big snakes make BIIIIIG farts! I have a display burmese who loves attention and people. she really seems to get off on crowds and childrens' hands..... one day not long ago, i was JUST telling someone how decent and docile she is, when suddenly she lets it rip......

about a minute later, i'm still apologizing, and she's STILL going off!!!

i guess rabbits + rats are a bad combo? she was rather proud of herself.... smiling and all (i swear she seemed to be smiling...).

----------


## Mike Schultz

I was working one day with the carpet python cages behind me... I heard a very loud splattering sound and turned around to see a big Irian Jaya with her tail lifted up, and a little skidmark / afterburner mark on the ground....

I voted "yes" after my snake "shart" experience  :Wink:

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

I have observed many a snake fart... especially when you soak them... and you can SEE it!!! LOL!!!!

----------


## pavlovk1025

Ok this thread has been brought up again so Ill share my experience. I was trying to get to sleep and I heard a rustling in the racks. I didnt think anything of it until I heard a moist, loud squishy fart. I checked in the morning and my BP had finally shat  his past 3 feedings.

----------


## smilin-buddha

I fed my Blackhead a large Rat one night. The next day my wife emailed me that there was a noise coming from one of the snake racks. I cam home and it smelled preety strongly. A few days later I got a poop that would have made a Indigo proud from one side of the cage to the other. It even leaked out of the front cause he hit the  gap between the door of the cage and the lower lip.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I've only felt it once, Seen it 13 times, Smelled it 0 times :ROFL: 

Daniel

----------


## PweEzy

Kinda weird... I read this post a couple days ago and got a laugh, but then sure enough, yesterday I heard a strange noise from my kingsnakes cage. When I looked over his tail was sticking up. I must have just not realized the sound til I read this but I thought that was pretty coincidental. The snake must have been reading with me o.0

----------


## Prophet

I was prescenting or getting ready to anyways, and i set the mouse on top of my bigger ball pythons enclosure and i see him striking at absolutly nothing and hissing up a storm, then he opens his mouth and raises his tail and rattles the walls, then just pees all over the damned place.  :ROFL:

----------


## abuja

Mine did it in the bathtub right before he went underwater and relieved himself right then and there lol

----------


## Simpson Balls

> I was prescenting or getting ready to anyways, and i set the mouse on top of my bigger ball pythons enclosure and i see him striking at absolutly nothing and hissing up a storm, then he opens his mouth and raises his tail and rattles the walls, then just pees all over the damned place.


Haha! Thats funny!

Daniel

----------


## BPdude911

My snake farted while I was surfing the site. It was loud and he made a poopoo along with it.

----------


## cgator

> Do Snakes Fart


well here is your answer watch the ball python sitting in the tub at the begining of the video.
YouTube - Were Back!!!!!!

----------


## singingtothewheat

My biggest girl Xabs went for a soak several weeks ago.  Did nothing in her tub, but when I got her out she unloaded the mother load of snake crap on my leg and the floor and there were several toots involved.  Luckily I'm a nurse and have been crapped on more than a few times, so no biggy.  I was just glad she pooped because she OBVIOUSLY NEEDED TOO!

----------


## BabysMomma

Baby just unleashed the mother of all farts, I laughed so hard I nearly peed myself  :ROFL: 

And of course, I immediately logged on to share the news. Isn't the internet grand?

----------


## BiggBaddWolf

Do snakes fart??? Doesn't take much to entertain you people does it??? :Rolleyes2:

----------


## DNLball09

my little girl (normal)bp.. And she will wake you up at night.

----------


## abi21491

Yes, they do! About a month ago one of my ball pythons did and it was so loud it woke me and my fiance up. He had never heard a snake fart so he was freaking out. The funniest part was the snakes had just been breeding, my fiance was like "That's sexy"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iHazSnake

im pretty sure they do, i was holding my bp and i heard like a pop like some one farted and im pretty sure they do. there digestive system might build up some pressure and they too let go hahah :Razz:

----------


## Pedy9970

yes  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BPelizabeth

> without any sort of photo, video, or even audio recording... I call shenanigans... i think everybody just wants to be part of the "my snakes fart" bandwagon... This is not meant to offend anybody, but i want proof!


lol....wow a video....how do you tape a video of a fart.   :ROFL:   Unless of course it is in the water....and I do think there is one of those.  

Tell you what ...proof.....put your snakes in  a bath.....when you see bubbles...there is your proof.  I have the reptile show at school today so I had to soak my snakes to ensure they "get it all out".....one farted bubbles for about 45 seconds straight.  We will not go into the description of what came next..... :Weirdface: .......lol

----------


## abi21491

If you would've been in my room last night you would've thought a monster was in here... One of the BP's farted 3-4 times in a row, it was LOUD and monstrous and it actually echoed in the tub. It actually made my cat run out of the room and it scared me until I realized what it was. I peaked in and she had left me a little present too, lol.

----------


## twan

LMAO :ROFL:

----------


## Vypyrz

This thread is almost three years old and still going...  :Fart:  :Snake:  The dog did it...

They really need a snake fart emote...

----------


## MissLeMew

This entire thread just made my easter holiday worth waking up for.  :Very Happy: 

My snakes fart _all the time_, especially during bath day, and one of my normals farts are worse than gas bombs. They wake me up at night sometimes, and being afraid of breathing snake gas, I'm forced to crack a window. :3

----------


## BigJayPiercer

My mack dropped grande La Bomba in the tub the other night and actually bleww water out of the bath...   :Fart:  :Fart:

----------


## steveboos

They Definitely do fart!

----------


## dembonez

haha what kind of question is that?....of course everyone knows the answer...just like girls...NO!

----------


## heathers*bps

hahaha I have heard a few of my snakes let some loose while they were pooping. But never just whenever, like sitting on my lap or coiled up sleeping in their enclosures.

----------


## Vypyrz

My BP just let one go that was so long, wet, and loud that I thought it was the motor on the oscillating fan that was having problems. I look over at the tubs and see a BP tail sticking up in the air. I guess the fortune cookie I had at lunch today was right. I'll be getting a gift soon...  :Weirdface:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> My BP just let one go that was so long, wet, and loud that I thought it was the motor on the oscillating fan that was having problems. I look over at the tubs and see a BP tail sticking up in the air. I guess the fortune cookie I had at lunch today was right. I'll be getting a gift soon...


Too funny! Maybe you need to try some charmin extra for a substrate  :Good Job:

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

One day I wasnin my snake room and I hear a wierd sound and I look around for my daughter, dog and wife but no one was thier so I went on inspecting tubs my little albino bout 150 grams sharted on the side of the tub.. That was the first tub I checked and the poop was still running down the side walls ... I shook my head confused and just started laughing....

----------


## Juturunac

Oh wow I would have non stop giggle-fits when my uncles snakes would fart. And boy did it smell!

----------


## Emaris

YouTube - Funny animals snake poot
Not my video. 
Yes they do!  :Razz:

----------

tonyaltn (06-12-2010)

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

lol...my snake gets gassy sometimes, usually at night when she poops though. One night it woke me up cuz it was loud, and i thought someone was cutting the screen on my bedroom window! had my bf go check it out, but noticed Nagi was in the process of taking a large crap...she scares me sometimes  :Razz:

----------


## tonyaltn

I wasnt going to comment on this thread...because I cant even read it without almost falling out of chair from laughing so hard, but after seeing that video I gotta LULZ, so here is my comment....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :ROFL:

----------


## redpython

i think they do.

----------


## dmcminn

> But, snakes don't even have a finger to pull.


 


 :ROFL:

----------


## unspecified42

I learned last night that my hybrid most assuredly does!

----------


## Bellabob

> I was holding Mr. Snake last night, and he was slithering up and over my finger.  This was putting some pressure on his belly, similar to a massage, and when my finger was 3/4 the way down his body, maybe slightly more, I heard a small pop.
> 
> Did he fart?  Or did I participate in snake chiropractics?  I didn't actually smell anything... but he did do a small poop between last night and this morning.
> 
> Just trying to keep it lively, folks.


He might have, Ive never heard my snake fart before, but I have heard that they do sometimes fart.

Nice question  :Very Happy:

----------


## humpee316

As with all of gods creatures ...I f we eat...We fart.... :Surprised: ....Havent heard my female BP fart yet but every other living thing in my house farts all the time...good thing i got lots of spray and plug ins....LOL...great post melissaflipski....Too funny :Rolleyes2:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JCLIKESPYTHONS

Is'nt there a book, Everybody Farts?

----------


## mommanessy247

goodness gracious i almost died laughing while reading this thread. i have yet to hear my little mojo girl let one rip but i'm sure i will soon as she is in shed and has yet to poo. a friend keeps telling me her snake poop stories and then as i'm laughing hysterically she's telling me "you just wait, you'll get yours. it's coming." then when i'm telling her my stories she'll be laughing at me. 
my bf likes to stink up the bathroom and keeps trying to blame the snake.  :ROFL:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I once had a female normal that left a big ole fart!  I was sitting at my computer desk and I heard this loud noise.  I was the only one home at the time and I had my bedroom door open, this is where I had kept the snake.  I was kind of freaked out when I first heard the noise becasue I did not know what the heck it was unitl I walked into my bedroom and found a giant pile of poo in my snake's enclosure!

----------


## GinaTheMachina

> lol...my snake gets gassy sometimes, usually at night when she poops though. One night it woke me up cuz it was loud, and i thought someone was cutting the screen on my bedroom window! had my bf go check it out, but noticed Nagi was in the process of taking a large crap...she scares me sometimes


omg thats the funniest thing i have ever read! lol

----------


## Eric Doane

Wow what a good laugh!  The video was wrong :Fart:  :ROFL:

----------


## mark and marley

:Snake:  :ROFL:

----------


## mark and marley

this retarded scenario keeps coming to my mind since i read this.
your holding your bp,its cruising along your arms and all of a sudden*ffperpf*,and your bp turns and looks at you.hahaha
doesnt look to funny in text but if you have a vivid imagination and a sense of humor the idea comes to life and becomes hilarious.trust me

----------


## AK907

Wow, in all my years of keeping snakes I had never heard one fart except when they were pooping and let me tell ya, what I witnessed tonight was far more impressive. Tonight my biggest ball girl let one rip. To be perfectly honest it scared the heck out of me. I was working one tub over and pfffffffttttt. She was really straining to get it out too. It was louder and longer than any fart I ever let. I only wish I could have claimed that one myself (preferably in bed with my wife).  :ROFL:

----------


## heathers*bps

Me and my snakes have farting contests some nights. My bigger guys, the burms and retics, usually win, but I've heard my balls rip some good ones.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heathers*bps

> I only wish I could have claimed that one myself (preferably in bed with my wife).


 :Good Job:  dutch oven anyone? Lol

----------


## Eric Doane

I got to witness this as mitch let loose in the bath tub.  There were even bubbles :ROFL:

----------


## JChristine23

This is too funny. I haven't heard my norm fart yet, but I'm sure when she does my hubby will be so proud of her.

----------


## AK907

> dutch oven anyone? Lol


You know it! In such cases I'm usually a SBD fan, though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lolo76

> You know it! In such cases I'm usually a SBD fan, though.


Men... you guys never mature past the "potty humor" stage, do you?  :Razz: 

Okay, I admit - I think farts are pretty funny too!

http://youtu.be/RMX8L7Yxyfk

----------


## AK907

> Men... you guys never mature past the "potty humor" stage, do you? 
> 
> Okay, I admit - I think farts are pretty funny too!
> 
> http://youtu.be/RMX8L7Yxyfk


Nope, sure don't. Truth be told, my wife is worse than I am.  :Wink:

----------


## Bill T

Most definitely yes. My 4 yr old female normal did it abt 6 months ago. I was watchin tv and when my finace entered the room there was a very long VERY loud fart. At first i thought it was my fiance but she claimed it was the snake. I didnt believe her at first but when i looked at the snake cage in our living room there was a nice fresh turd waitin for me and the snake was wiping on the substrate. Very funny situation we still laugh about.

----------


## Rogue628

I don't recall ever hearing any snake fart....but I know if I do I'm gonna get the giggles from hell   :ROFL:

----------


## Lisa Snodgrass

> But, snakes don't even have a finger to pull.


blahhhhahhhhahhhhh

----------


## NYMyk

I found this thread because last night I was sitting in my living room at about 2 am. Everyone was asleep. I heard a fart (phhhhht) sound come from one of our BPs enclosures. The cat was in the other room and my girlfriend was asleep on the couch on the other side of the room. I look in to see if she had pooped but nothing. So unless my girlfriend is a talented farter and can throw the sound it in her sleep. The snake farted. Maybe a gassy ghost.

----------

shelpen (08-12-2016)

----------


## lanswyfte

... but I'm sure I'll be forgiven, given the subject.

I've a 3.5 YO female albino checkered garter snake named Robin (in memory of Robin Williams, who died shortly after she came home with me) and a 1 YO Lesser BP named Gibbs (named after both Gibbs of NCIS fame AND after my favorite author, James A. Gibbs), tentatively sexed male (not probed), whom I rescued from a snake-hating household last October. Robin's tank is downstairs because she doesn't require it as hot as does Gibbs, and it gets warmer upstairs in my bedroom in the summer.

Two nights ago, I was awakened from a sound sleep to what I first thought sounded like shooting or leaking water. I couldn't see anything in the dark, and it stopped. Then it sounded again, only it sounded like the toilet was running... but not in the direction of the bathroom. I sat up in bed, trying to figure it out, as it again ceased and restarting, this time sounding DEFINITELY like a gushing tank leak... but in Gibbs' direction. Still not quite awake, I remembered the small aquarium I had on the shelf below Gibbs' tank, and shoved my dog Lucy out of the way to get out of bed... then remembered the aquarium has been empty for over a year. I flipped on the light to see Gibbs out atop his stone hide (cool-side) for the first time in a week (he'd been hunkered down in his log hide, hot-side, pre-shed), a fresh shed inside the log hide, and a 5-inch-long poop from the corner to the far edge of the log!

So yesterday I had to Google whether snakes *do* fart, which brought me to this thread... and this morning I had a blast reading about everyone else''s experiences (and confirming that *I'm* not crazy!).

----------

